# [OT] Nuovo computer per la mia Gentoo

## DGilmour

Vorrei prendere un nuovo computer da utilizzare per lavoro. Naturalmente sopra ci sarà solo Gentoo!!!

Ora sono un po' indeciso su cosa comprare e vorrei dei vostri "consigli per gli acquisti". Ricordatevi che vorrei fare una workstation 100% compatibile linux.

- Processore AMD 4000+ 64bit con scheda madre ASUS A8N-E;

- Processore AMD 3800+ x2 64bit con scheda madre ASUS ??? (Il mio fornitore non ha una ASUS che supporti AMD X2);

- Processore AMD Opteron 246/248 con scheda madre ASUS K8N-DL;

- Processore Intel Xeon 64bit con scheda madre ASUS NCCH-DL.

Sarei orientato ad acquistare il secondo della mia lista: AMD dual core 3800+. Quello che sò è che linux è pienamente compatibile per i 64bit e per i sistemi mutiprocessore. Quello che invece mi chiedo: Linu mi riconosce questa CPU come due CPU? Oppure il dualcore non è come avere due CPU divise? Io credo che sianomeglio due cpu divise...

La'altra buona scelta potrebbe essere o l'opteron o lo xeon.

C'è qualche boys che utilizza o ha avuto per le mani questi tipi di processori e che può dire le sue esperienze personali???

Ciao a tutti, Keres.

----------

## BikE

Utilizzare per lavoro che significa esattamente?? Se ne farai un uso classico ti sconsiglio i processori destinati ad un uso "server" quali Opteron... tutto dipende da quello che ti serve... ( ti sconsiglio anche il 4000+ che costa una cifra in piu' e varia di poco rispetto al 3800+ )

----------

## DGilmour

L'idea è di utilizzarlo per usare blender per poi creare dei DVD. Avrò bisogno di lavorare con xine, mplayer. NFS per la condivisione con altri pc linux e samba per la condivisione dei file con windows, visto che la mia rete è mista (purtroppo)...

Ma mi serve anche apache e postgre per sviluppare dei portali che mi anno chiesto di fare...

Forse i processori tipo server non sono indicati per il mio uso...

Mi rimane da capire se usare un AMD 64bit normale o un dual core...

Pensavo di usare due hard disk SATA in raid software in mirror...

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> Quello che invece mi chiedo: Linu mi riconosce questa CPU come due CPU? Oppure il dualcore non è come avere due CPU divise? Io credo che sianomeglio due cpu divise...
> 
> 

 

La prima che hai detto.... basta abilitare l'smp all'interno del kernel e fà tutto lui  :Wink: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Bhe' il 3800x2 è completamente diverso dal 4000.

Il primo ha 2 core da 2ghz con 512k di cache per core, il secondo ha un singolo core da 2.4ghz e 1Mb di cache (e 400mhz su AMD sono tanti).

Dipende dalle applicazioni, se il pc lo usi come desktop io prenderei il 4000, se lo usi con applicazioni in cui la potenza di calcolo è un must, prendi invece il 3800x2.

----------

## X-Drum

gli x2 costano troppo paragonati al boost prestazionale

che offrono (rispetto ad un athlon64 "classico") imho

----------

## SilverXXX

Secondo me, visto l'uso che ne devi fare un X2 è la scelta migliore. Per le schede madri.... boh?

----------

## sorchino

@X-Drum: sono CPU diverse, il boost prestazionale può essere nullo così come può andare il doppio.

Dipende se esegui uno o due thread pesanti per volta. Se l'unico scopo delle prestazioni della CPU deve essere il videogioco è ovvio che è molto meglio un single core con qualche mhz in più, ma se capita di usare spesso programmi multithread (che sia gcc, ripping divx o non so cos'altro) vedrai che il boostprestazionale c'è eccome.

Per la scheda madre non ho capito la tua fissa per ASUS che ormai da anni fa schede solo discrete (né il peggio, né il meglio ... mentre ammetto che fino a 3-4 anni fa era il top).

Io ti consiglio DFI e MSI (entrambe con Nforce4 ultra, mi raccomanto), poi guardati le differenze tra i modelli e scegli in base a ciò che ti serve (sli, numero di slot pci, sblive!, controller sata...)

----------

## GiRa

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> L'idea è di utilizzarlo per usare blender per poi creare dei DVD. Avrò bisogno di lavorare con xine, mplayer. NFS per la condivisione con altri pc linux e samba per la condivisione dei file con windows, visto che la mia rete è mista (purtroppo)...
> 
> Ma mi serve anche apache e postgre per sviluppare dei portali che mi anno chiesto di fare...
> 
> Forse i processori tipo server non sono indicati per il mio uso...

 

Quando mi informai, sei mesi fa per cambiare pc, scoprii che gli Opteron hanno prestazioni di calcolo molto superiori ad Athlon64 e Athlon64FX; e prestazioni multimediali incredibilmente molto simili ad un Athlon64FX.

Io non avevo i soldi per prendere una mobo adeguata ma ti consiglio di raccogliere un po' di documentazione al riguardo perchè sono fantastici!

Prendi con le pinze il mio consiglio perchè d'altro canto non so *nulla* di dualcore.

----------

## Danilo

Gli opteron come accennato vanno bene per server e meno i per desktop.

Che poi sui forum di  overclock venga sempre consigliato e' perche' spesso si riesce a overcloccare meglio di altri processori.

----------

## GiRa

Io mi riferivo a test anche su calcolo mutlimediale (nello specifico confronto fra i G5, ed i vari AMD64), so distinguere un benchmark da "ma tanto si overclocka di più".

----------

## thewally

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Io ti consiglio DFI e MSI (entrambe con Nforce4 ultra, mi raccomanto), poi guardati le differenze tra i modelli e scegli in base a ciò che ti serve (sli, numero di slot pci, sblive!, controller sata...)

 

Mi associo: sono felice possesore di DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR, e ti posso garantire che è un buon acquisto (socket 939).   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

>  so distinguere un benchmark da "ma tanto si overclocka di più".

 

Non intendevo metterlo in dubbio ma solo puntualizzare ...  :Smile: 

Ricordi anche le percentuali di incremento?

Spesso si e' costretti a fare un paragone costi/benefici e credo che attualmente il miglior rapporto venga dato da un venice 3500 o comunque un single core e non un X2: sei sicuro che durante la masterizzazione di un dvd avrai bisogno di fare un montaggio video?

Se poi, invece, si vuole tentare la frittura e far salire il processore  :Wink:  (la velocita' non basta mai) l'opteron e' ok visto che il moltiplicatore sembra sbloccato.

Ovvio che un 4000 (con L2 di un MB) e' piu' veloce  ma (per il mio bilancio) il costo non e' ripagato dalle prestazioni.

Un buon thread single core  contro X2  per moltiplicare i propri dubbi  :Wink: 

Se poi non hai vincoli di budget il discorso cambia  :Wink: 

Per le compatibilita' con linux lascio agli altri...

----------

## DGilmour

Il succo della questione è questo: il computer che devo acquistare deve fare come prima cosa una piattaforma di sviluppo (accessibile anche dall'esterno per le porte 20, 22, 25, 80, 110) per sviluppare un "portalone" che mi è stato chiesto di sviluppare e poi di mantenere. Come potete vedere c'è il servizio FTP perchè dovrò ricevere dei files in ftp, la porta ssh per la manutenzione, la porta 80 per il portale e la porta 25/110 per qmail e il dominio di posta.

Con questo computer (non molto spesso) ci devo anche creare dei DVD: la prima fase è di convertire dei file raw.avi da circa 1,5Gbyte al minuto in formato mpeg layer2 e poi, una volta convertiti tutti i vari spezzoni di filmati, creare e masterizzare il DVD. Magari potrei anche in un futuro mettere più di un masterizzatore DVD, tanto linux và benissimo...

Il problema è che per fare tutto ciò ci vorrebbero due macchine ben distinte e separate ma il mio budget è molto ampio e molto ridotto: circa 1200.

La mia idea sarebbe di buttare sù un bel opteron e lavorare tutto a linea di comando, magari un VM molto molto leggero. Tanto, per lo sviluppo del portale accedo via nfs. Per la conversione dei filamti potrei lanciare dei comandi via ssh...

Cosa mi consigliate?

Ciao, K.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... semplicemente mi sembrano tantine le cose che vuoi fare con una sola macchina, però effettivamente non hai specificato il carico medio dei vari server: http, ftp etc etc, rimane comunque sottinteso che fare conversioni video nel frattempo ti rallenta il tutto in maniera non indifferente.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> @X-Drum: sono CPU diverse, il boost prestazionale può essere nullo così come può andare il doppio.
> 
> Dipende se esegui uno o due thread pesanti per volta. Se l'unico scopo delle prestazioni della CPU deve essere il videogioco è ovvio che è molto meglio un single core con qualche mhz in più, ma se capita di usare spesso programmi multithread (che sia gcc, ripping divx o non so cos'altro) vedrai che il boostprestazionale c'è eccome.
> 
> 

 

beh, ho testato un athlon64 "liscio" @ 2ghz effettivi Vs Athlon64 X2 2ghz effettivi,

(su hw, so, etc, identici ) con i seguenti programmi/task:

*compilazione di un kernel

*emerge -uDN world (circa 40 pkg sorgenti gia' fetchati)

*Enemy Territory

*Quake4 demo

*DoomIII

*Encoding mp3 192 bit 44100 con lame

risultato: imho nn ne vale la pena (visto il costo e il poco boost su tutti i fronti)

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la scheda madre non ho capito la tua fissa per ASUS che ormai da anni fa schede solo discrete (né il peggio, né il meglio ... mentre ammetto che fino a 3-4 anni fa era il top).
> 
> 

 

qui ti straquoto e ti do ragionissima

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ti consiglio DFI e MSI (entrambe con Nforce4 ultra, mi raccomanto), poi guardati le differenze tra i modelli e scegli in base a ciò che ti serve (sli, numero di slot pci, sblive!, controller sata...)

 

occhio con le DFI, molti miei amici hanno avuto grosse seccature con le ultime mobo:

incompatibilità con varie gpu, misteriose morie di controller sata ecc..

----------

## sorchino

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh, ho testato un athlon64 "liscio" @ 2ghz effettivi Vs Athlon64 X2 2ghz effettivi,
> 
> (su hw, so, etc, identici ) con i seguenti programmi/task:
> ...

 

Beh, però c'è un attimo da specificare come hai fatto i test.

Intanto, la Gentoo è stata riconfigurata per "accogliere" i due core? (mi pare ci sia da ricompilare il kernel e cambiare un opzione nel make.conf, vado a memoria visto che non ho mai avuto dual core...).

Quanti test facevi alla volta? In background girava qualcosa di pesante? Il programma per l'encoding mp3 è multithread?

E' ovvio che sul singolo thread non c'è boost prestazionale, ma prova a fare un emerge openoffice e nel frattempo giochi a doom3, vedi come cambia  :Smile: 

/* Edit: mi sono dimenticato di dire che i vari giochi sono tutti single thread, quindi il bench con un gioco e nient'altro in esecuzione per confrontare single e dual core ha poco senso.

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Laiho wrote:*   
> 
> Io ti consiglio DFI e MSI (entrambe con Nforce4 ultra, mi raccomanto), poi guardati le differenze tra i modelli e scegli in base a ciò che ti serve (sli, numero di slot pci, sblive!, controller sata...) 
> ...

 

Eh.... qui comincio a toccarmi....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## GiRa

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Ricordi anche le percentuali di incremento?

 

No mi spiace.

Mi rimase impresso che gli Opteron e gli Athlon64FX erano identici in calcoli scentifici e leggermente differenti su quelli multimediali. Ora, visto che ai tempi un Opteron 2* costava poco più di 200 euro ed un Athlon64FX poco più di 800, mi era sembrata un'ottima alternativa. Non lo comprai perchè con la mobo uscivo dal budget.

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /* Edit: mi sono dimenticato di dire che i vari giochi sono tutti single thread, quindi il bench con un gioco e nient'altro in esecuzione per confrontare single e dual core ha poco senso.

 

Ut2004 è multithreaded

----------

## nomadsoul

 *DGilmour wrote:*   

> L'idea è di utilizzarlo per usare blender per poi creare dei DVD. Avrò bisogno di lavorare con xine, mplayer. NFS per la condivisione con altri pc linux e samba per la condivisione dei file con windows, visto che la mia rete è mista (purtroppo)...
> 
> 

 

E perche' non usare samba anche tra pc linux?

----------

## DGilmour

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> E perche' non usare samba anche tra pc linux?

 

Perchè trovo che NFS sia più funzionale e poi a questo computer ci collego anche due Silicon via NVS_V3. Samba lo utilizzo esclusivamente se ho bisogno di connessioni Linux/Windows.

L'idea sarebbe di buttarsi sull'opteron visto che ha PCI-X a 64bit e potrei in un futuro mettere una bella controller Adaptec 29320U, con hard disk SCSI e utilizzarlo solo come server.

Per chi chiede di sapere i carichi dei vari server posso dire che saranno tendenti a zero nei primi mesi: ci devo lavorare io e poi al massimo una persona che controlla "da fuori" il processo dei lavori. Alle volte dovrei fare dei test, magari facendo collagare circa una 50 di utenti, per controllare le prestazioni del portale e del database.

Ciao, Keres.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, però c'è un attimo da specificare come hai fatto i test.
> 
> Intanto, la Gentoo è stata riconfigurata per "accogliere" i due core? (mi pare ci sia da ricompilare il kernel e cambiare un opzione nel make.conf, vado a memoria visto che non ho mai avuto dual core...).
> ...

 

ovviamente si, ed inoltre la feature cool'n'quiet era disabilitata su entrambe le macchine

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanti test facevi alla volta? In background girava qualcosa di pesante? Il programma per l'encoding mp3 è multithread?
> 
> 

 

no era la versione "liscia" di lame, durante l'encoding ho lanciato altri task

(ovviamente cpu intensive) 

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' ovvio che sul singolo thread non c'è boost prestazionale, ma prova a fare un emerge openoffice e nel frattempo giochi a doom3, vedi come cambia 
> 
> 

 

come cambia? lol, non sostengo che non tale cpu non dia completamente "guadagno",

da un guadagno esiguo, il discorso è: 

devo spendere mediamente 350k in piu' per avere  tale guadagno?

insomma non mistifichiamo sto dual core, se veramente vuoi divertirti

prova a floddare di task una macchina con due cpu distinte e separate

----------

## Danilo

Apro una parentesi: ma che differenza c'e' tra un dual core ed un biprocessore vero?

Dalle presentazioni lasciano intendere che X2 == due processori.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Apro una parentesi: ma che differenza c'e' tra un dual core ed un biprocessore vero?
> 
> Dalle presentazioni lasciano intendere che X2 == due processori.

 

lolololololo voglio morire (nulla di personale danilo ovviamente scherzo, 

chi ha seguito il 3d capira anche il perche!)

----------

## Danilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lolololololo voglio morire (nulla di personale danilo ovviamente scherzo, 
> 
> chi ha seguito il 3d capira anche il perche!)

 

Ho seguito anche io il 3d ma ci delucidi?   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> lolololololo voglio morire (nulla di personale danilo ovviamente scherzo, 
> 
> chi ha seguito il 3d capira anche il perche!) 
> ...

 

allora dovresti essere gia' "delucidato" :asd:

----------

## Danilo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora dovresti essere gia' "delucidato" :asd:

 

Bah!

----------

